
Is this language without letters the future of global communication? - HugoDaniel
https://medium.com/@chrisgaul/https-medium-com-chrisgaul-is-this-language-without-letters-the-future-of-global-communication-15fc54909c12
======
verdverm
Global signage, maybe, general communication and business will remain English

